# Tahoma sprigs - 3 Phases, 12k



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Source area - power raked and dethatched (hat tip to @sanders4617 Youtube vid...the brinley 40 inch detchatcher pulled better sprigs). Beat it up pretty good for only being installed 2 months ago.



Trying a couple different methods (for science and others here of course) to see if any difference in using the germination blanket. My well is getting worked keeping this wet and the blankets help hold moisture. The soaking rain we received the last few days was truly a blessing for me and this project. After roughing up the surface, sprigs were tossed down and ran over with the John Deere 3 wheel mower (served as a nice cutlipacker). "RGS" applied shortly thereafter.







Test plots - four green strips in this photo - initially sprigged one week ago are already green and growing. Tahoma appears to be a more aggressive grower than Tiftuf when I compare the test plots I did in the front yard earlier in June.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

That's terrific! So you're sprigging 4500 ft, but how large was the area you harvested the sprigs from?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> That's terrific! So you're sprigging 4500 ft, but how large was the area you harvested the sprigs from?


1200. Could have done more but H20 limited.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

I'll following your progress closely! Going to do an aggressive verticut on about 7000 sq ft but my target area I was planning on sprigging is only about 1500. Might look to increase that as eventually I want to redo my whole back yard but have been unsure what the "source to destination" ratio should be...


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@cglarsen I'm really interested in the blankets. Where did you purchase the germination blankets?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad to see you got the project started. Really great timing with this wet weather we have been having. Looks like the project is going well. You will have that JD on there in no time!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@southernbuckeye 1500 would do it. Just keep making passes.

@probasestealer 6000 sf roll for $126.79 here

@SGrabs33 thanks man, I needed that rain so bad to get started. Soil was bone dry.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

About 10 days and these sections under blanket are really coming back to life.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Looking great! At what point will you start to mow, and at what height initially?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> Looking great! At what point will you start to mow, and at what height initially?


Probably won't mow until I'm able to back off the water, ground is pretty mushy right now. Maybe the third week I'll mow it at an inch or so I'm guessing.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Thats great!!!!! SO you give the germination blanket a big thumbs up???


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Tellycoleman 100% improves survival rate and gives faster coverage.

Day 15


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

You're killing it! So do you still have the germination blankets on at this point?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> You're killing it! So do you still have the germination blankets on at this point?


Thanks. I'm removing them from each area at two weeks Seems about the right time as the grass matures.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

That's amazing for 15 days. You will have full coverage this season. Wowwww


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Starting to cut back on water now; probably mow in the next few days as the ground firms up. Just sprayed out another 3,000 SF in preparation for phase II. Really pleased with this variety so far.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks great, just like your other areas.

What does your watering schedule look like as the weeks go on? I'm @ 4 weeks and need a lot of lateral growth but am tired of watering.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Looks great, just like your other areas.
> 
> What does your watering schedule look like as the weeks go on? I'm @ 4 weeks and need a lot of lateral growth but am tired of watering.


I'm currently doing 25 min each head every 4 hours which isn't much depth of water over the area. I have localized dry and wet spots and have not gotten hardly any rain in the last 2 weeks. I honestly think Tahoma doesn't need much water to do its thing....Going to focus on watering after fertilization mainly and at 4 weeks the grass is on its own! Moving to the next section.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Amazing progress on this project!


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> ... 100% improves survival rate and gives faster coverage.


My guess is that the improvement is caused by better contact with the soil.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking fantastic so far @cglarsen!!


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I tried to sprig last summer but I couldn't get any to take root. You are doing to great job, you have any tips?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@cglarsen awesome!

@ladycage, ground prep, healthy sprigs and water!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

LoCutt said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > ... 100% improves survival rate and gives faster coverage.
> ...


The blanket is extremely lightweight and sheer dry but when wet there is a bit of weight to it so you may be right. I think another benefit is keeping moisture level more consistent between irrigation cycles. Also keeps the birds from picking the ground for bugs :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Average age of all sections sprigged here = 3 weeks. Mowing every few days. I think it's pretty well set now - moving to the next section to the right soon. The sodded area is so dense, really nice color, wish I could mow it short but letting it grow back to 3".


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Why are you letting it get so tall? To harvest longer sprigs?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> Why are you letting it get so tall? To harvest longer sprigs?


Correct. Per advice from the supplier.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Clocking in around 30 days here. Been light on the N too. It really responded to the foliar app of 0.25 lb N/M, thanks for the tip @CarolinaCuttin

Extremely pleased with the Tahoma turf and customer service from Sod Production Services.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@cglarsen you're killing it man

In my experience, week 5 is typically when the sprigs shine. I'm jealous you reached it in 4


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dude that is awesome! I am glad this worked out for you! I may be doing it again myself, but may end up trying to find a spring source, because my front lawn really has too many varieties of Bermuda and I hate it. But I've got intentions to kill off the back yard and do this again next spring. Don't think my wife wants me to kill off the front after I spent so much time getting it together.

I don't think there is anything more satisfying than sprigging/stolonizing lol. Definitely following your progress.. love it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking like you have your own sod/sprig farm back there :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

This area is 3.5k and was prepped and sprigged all at once. As a one man show it was a hot humid grueling sweat fest but the Good Lord rewarded me with a nice shot of rain that night to water in the sprigs  .

I used my Stihl BR600 to distribute the sprigs from piles and that worked pretty well to evenly cover the surface. Then wetted everything down and mashed sprigs into wet soil with tractor tires. I blanketed about 80 % of the area again just to see if there's again a difference in establishment/coverage rate. Sprayed kelp/humic/fulvic and am watering every 1-2 hours.

Hopefully with the hot July temps this phase will move even quicker than phase 1 - we shall see.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Day 12 pulled blankets off. Mixed results. It's been HOT and DRY - some areas just didn't get enough water, other areas are drenched. Also a whole bunch of PRG seed germinated in the bottom area. Must have brought it to the surface during soil prep.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Progress report. 


Going to sprig the last section in a few days and hope for continued rain and high temps.

In case you're wondering about the burn pile, that sucker was HOT!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Looking awesome! Can't wait to see what it looks like next spring.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

@cglarsen what additives did you put down aside from fert? I see you mentioned RGS, which one? Getting ready to do another phase of my sprigging project and am going to try and copy your germination blanket/RGS setup. You're definitely getting faster coverage than me!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

southernbuckeye said:


> @cglarsen what additives did you put down aside from fert? I see you mentioned RGS, which one? Getting ready to do another phase of my sprigging project and am going to try and copy your germination blanket/RGS setup. You're definitely getting faster coverage than me!


"
I just use the kelp/humic/fulvic powder mix from kelp4less and mix my own "RGS" clone. Otherwise I spray urea and some potassium as well as 17-17-17 granular for the first application about 7-10 days. Applied appropriate weedkiller at 4 weeks as well. What variety are you sprigging? I think Tahoma is really an aggressive grower which is helping me. I'm starting my final phase today and don't think I'll change anything from the first two rounds.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

@cglarsen I'm doing TifTuf. Just finished up week 4 so ready to leave it to its own devices and move on to the next section. As you can see from some pictures, I'm nowhere near full coverage as yet. That said, it really has started to take off in the last week!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

*Phase 3 - massive improvements In initial coverage. Pulled blankets early. *

Day 0





Day 9 results.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

This is amazing. Glad it's working out so well for you. Of course you've put in the work and effort to make it happen.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Chocolate Lab said:


> This is amazing. Glad it's working out so well for you. Of course you've put in the work and effort to make it happen.


Thank you. It's rewarding for me and hopefully will help other here too.


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

Man this is awesome.. I am really thinking about killing off the 419 and putting in tahoma 31.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I'll call this end of season results; pretty happy all things considered (weather, fungus, insects all aligned against me in 2020!) :lol:


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Dang that's glowing!! haha
Looks so good! I'd like to go with this in my front when the time is right


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Looking good man! How has the color changed if any now that it's Nov 1st?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@MeanDean Color is still holding strong.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Damn good job. I sprig st Augustine a good bit, but it takes way longer to show than this


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Still growing in mid November. Will be interesting what tonight's frost does to it.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

How's that Tahoma looking?


----------



## SD73034 (Mar 13, 2021)

How is the sprigs looking this season? Looking to sprig this summer, love reading your post on this project!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SD73034 said:


> How is the sprigs looking this season? Looking to sprig this summer, love reading your post on this project!


Thanks - Not looking that great right now due to cold spring, very dry conditions, and POA still burning out (I didn't use any pre-em last fall). I'll get an updated photo once I can get some nitrogen on it and we get normal rain.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@SD73034 @Cheesetoast


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

You can noticeably see the birds helping you "fertilize" under the bird feeders lol :lol:


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks amazing! Nice work!


----------



## SD73034 (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks great! What are you mowing it with and what's HOC?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SD73034 said:


> Looks great! What are you mowing it with and what's HOC?


Thanks. This is reel mowed with the 2653a at 3/4". A little more fill-in on the perimeter underway.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks awesome, @cglarsen!!!

The toys on the lawn say it all!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> SD73034 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! What are you mowing it with and what's HOC?
> ...


I am planning on sprigging Tahoma this weekend, do you have a recommendation on watering for the first few weeks?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@WillyT Enough to keep the ground wet for the first week and moist second week. Back off from there.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, looks amazing! I will be undertaking sprigs next week.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

WillyT said:


> Thanks sharing, looks amazing! I will be undertaking sprigs next week.


Where are y'all getting sprigs from?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I will be buying sod and making the sprigs with dethatcher. I have also heard of people using a wood chipper to make sprigs too. I called around the local area and no one would make sprigs. They make all their money selling sod.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

WillyT said:


> I will be buying sod and making the sprigs with dethatcher. I have also heard of people using a wood chipper to make sprigs too. I called around the local area and no one would make sprigs. They make all their money selling sod.


How big of an area are you putting the sprigs on and how much sod are you using to make your sprigs?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

elm34 said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> > I will be buying sod and making the sprigs with dethatcher. I have also heard of people using a wood chipper to make sprigs too. I called around the local area and no one would make sprigs. They make all their money selling sod.
> ...


10k sq ft is my two side yards and front. I am buying 3 pallets but have been told I could do it with 2 pallets. I want better coverage and quicker fill in. I have spots in my back yard that I could put extra sod if needed. Better than the required 22 pallets to sod the area.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> @WillyT Enough to keep the ground wet for the first week and moist second week. Back off from there.


I'm seeing algae in puddles due to all the water. Is that going to effect growth or it will ease as the water gets cut back?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

WillyT said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > @WillyT Enough to keep the ground wet for the first week and moist second week. Back off from there.
> ...


NORMAL. It will go away when soil dries up.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


Thanks I was stressing about it yesterday until I read an article from a university that stated the same thing about algae. Never done this so the unknown is scary haha. Thanks again


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Would you say you cut your watering in half the second week? I'm doing a 2 minutes each station each hour and just wondering if that would go to 2 minutes each station every 2 hours or some other variation. Thanks!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

cglarsen said:


> Source area - power raked and dethatched (hat tip to @sanders4617 Youtube vid...the brinley 40 inch detchatcher pulled better sprigs). Beat it up pretty good for only being installed 2 months ago.
> 
> Trying a couple different methods (for science and others here of course) to see if any difference in using the germination blanket. My well is getting worked keeping this wet and the blankets help hold moisture. The soaking rain we received the last few days was truly a blessing for me and this project. After roughing up the surface, sprigs were tossed down and ran over with the John Deere 3 wheel mower (served as a nice cutlipacker). "RGS" applied shortly thereafter.
> 
> Test plots - four green strips in this photo - initially sprigged one week ago are already green and growing. Tahoma appears to be a more aggressive grower than Tiftuf when I compare the test plots I did in the front yard earlier in June.


Thanks so much for posting this. A few questions:


would the germination blankets help with holding the sprigs on the sides of a drainage ditch? Getting ready to do my front yard, but originally was planning to do the ditch later with plugs

After you dethatched, did you just hand rake the sprigs to collect them?

 I'm in Raleigh as well; where did you get the original sod/sprigs from? I have only found Carolina turf farms in Raeford who will sell sprigs (300 bushels/1500 dollar minimum order)


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Chadwicktr 
Thanks. As for your questions: 
1) Big time. Blankets provide excellent erosion control and mat down sprigs when wet. 
2) Yes
3)Sod came from Sod Production Services / Riverside Turf in VA. I got two pallets and sprigged from that.

I'll be verticutting later this year and you can have the cuttings if you'd like. They will be excellent for planting.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

cglarsen said:


> @Chadwicktr
> Thanks. As for your questions:
> 1) Big time. Blankets provide excellent erosion control and mat down sprigs when wet.
> 2) Yes
> ...


Thanks so much. That's kind of you to offer. I'm between Tahoma and Celebration-I have a decent sized yard and am using a rotary mower so I might be better off with celebration. I'm trying to figure out why the 2014 scalp rating for Tahoma was 5.3 and then went to 8.7 in 2020 (9 point scale). I'll be cutting at 1.25-1.5 inches for the foreseeable future.

I'll have to order the blankets! Thanks again!


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> @Chadwicktr
> Thanks. As for your questions:
> 1) Big time. Blankets provide excellent erosion control and mat down sprigs when wet.
> 2) Yes
> ...


I am in the Raleigh area and making a little home putting green for the kids and I for fun. I read an NTEP noting that Tahoma could likely stand to be cut low enough for a green. If you verticut, I could be interested in some sprigs if you are going to just toss them.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Every time I see a Tahoma project it pushes me more towards itself instead of Celebration....


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@Humbert810 I was planning on celebration until the sod farm was out, and Tahoma was the next best thing. So glad I did it.

The only thing IMO that celebration can do is the blueish tint. But I love the color of Tahoma pumped with iron. Awesome rich dark green.

Here's a photo of the National Mall in DC from last week. I was surprised at the HOC, but it even looks solid at rotary heights, which was the original reason I was going with celebration in the first place.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

wking said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > @Chadwicktr
> ...




As you can see, I really need to scalp, verticut and reset both front and backyard but just don't have the time for the next couple weeks. I'll likely do it towards end of the month. You are welcome to the what I pull out of it but it will be small pieces but still viable - - only condition is that you have to take a lot!

@Chadwicktr Have you seen Tahoma respond to iron locally? Only thing that improves color for me is nitrogen.

@Humbert810 Now that I have Tahoma and Tiftuf, I wish I had done Celebration for the superior color.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Good question. I'm pumping NPK every 3.5 days.

I got even more dark green response from a micronutrient treatment with 3.5% iron but it's got other stuff in it too.

https://ecolawnandgarden.com/product/eco-microboost-micro-nutrients/

Guaranteed Analysis: Chelated Magnesium (Mg) = 1.70% | Chelated Zinc (Zn) = 0.75% | Chelated Iron (Fe) = 3.50% | Chelated Manganese (MN) = 0.75% | Combined Sulfur (S) = 4.00%

I assumed it was the iron, but I can't say definitively until I slow down the nitro fest. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@cglarsen how do you like your Ryan ren-o-thin? How does the sprigs it pull compare to the power rake you used? Planning ahead for next year and wondering if I should pick one up - the classen at HD rental only has flail blades.


----------

